# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Contributi enasarco

## Silvan

Dove vanno indicati nella dichiarazione dei redditi i contributi ENASARCO ?? 
Vanno indicati solo quelli pagati dalla società? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Dove vanno indicati nella dichiarazione dei redditi i contributi ENASARCO ?? 
> Vanno indicati solo quelli pagati dalla società? 
> Grazie

  
Stai parlando della dichiarazione della società o dell'agente ?

----------


## ASSISTENTE

Mi accodo a questa discussione,poichè anche io ho lo stesso problema con un agente di commercio.
Non so i contributi enasarco dove vanno inseriti e se devo indicare solo quelli a carico dell'agente.
Grazie a chiuque può aituarmi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Mi accodo a questa discussione,poichè anche io ho lo stesso problema con un agente di commercio.
> Non so i contributi enasarco dove vanno inseriti e se devo indicare solo quelli a carico dell'agente.
> Grazie a chiuque può aituarmi.

  I contributi enasarco, per la sola parte a carico dell'agente, vanno inseriti nel quadro RP, tra i contributi previdenziali obbligatori. 
ciao

----------


## shailendra

> I contributi enasarco, per la sola parte a carico dell'agente, vanno inseriti nel quadro RP, tra i contributi previdenziali obbligatori. 
> ciao

  Quoto. Io chiedo ai miei agenti di farsi rilasciare dalle ditte, insieme alla certificazione delle ritenute d'acconto, una dichiarazione di quanto è stato trattenuto ai fini Enasarco. Poi lo inserisco nello stesso rigo del quadro P dove si mettono i contributi IVS.

----------


## Robbie58

> Quoto. Io chiedo ai miei agenti di farsi rilasciare dalle ditte, insieme alla certificazione delle ritenute d'acconto, una dichiarazione di quanto è stato trattenuto ai fini Enasarco. Poi lo inserisco nello stesso rigo del quadro P dove si mettono i contributi IVS.

  Quoto pure io, faccio anch' io la stessa cosa. Sono contributi previdenziali obbligatori.

----------


## ASSISTENTE

ancora una domanda.. al momento della registrazione della fattura i contributi enasarco come li contabilizzate? il mio programma non dispone di un conto specifico e l'assistente mi dice che è preferibile inserirli come ritenute subite col segno negativo.Vi sembra corretto?Ho delle perplessità!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ancora una domanda.. al momento della registrazione della fattura i contributi enasarco come li contabilizzate? il mio programma non dispone di un conto specifico e l'assistente mi dice che è preferibile inserirli come ritenute subite col segno negativo.Vi sembra corretto?Ho delle perplessità!

  Se l'agente è in semplificata ovviamente non serve registrarle.

----------


## ASSISTENTE

Ma dal totale fatture vengono detratti tali contributi

----------


## Robbie58

> Ma dal totale fatture vengono detratti tali contributi

  O lasci perdere e metti il totale fattura (imponibile + IVA) o entri nel piano dei conti della semplificata, dove credo ci sarà un conto per le ritenute IRPEF e ne crei uno con caratteristiche analoghe, nominandolo Ritenute ENASARCO .
In entrambi i casi ti registrerà correttamente gli importi in negativo ( parliamo di semplificata ), senza che questo pregiudichi il funzionamento del programma. 
Ciao.

----------


## lupetto73

Uppo questa discussione per un caso specifico...
L'agente riscuote la fattura di Dicembre soltanto 60 giorni dopo; conseguentemente, secondo il principio di cassa che vale per le deduzioni degli oneri previdenziali, subisce queste ultime solo nell'anno successivo.
La certificazione della società, tuttavia, include nelle somme di competenza dell'esercizio 2010 anche i contributi dovuti sulla fattura di Dicembre (effettuando il pagamento degli stessi [unitamente agli altri di tutto il IV trimestre] solo nell'anno successivo, cioè il 19.02.2011).
Come devo comportarmi?
In sostanza: la certificazione contiene tutte i contributi decurtati sulle fatture emesse nel 2010, ma l'agente li ha in realtà 'pagati' (suppur in parte, cioè per i mesi di Novembre e Dicembre) solo nell'anno dopo...
Grazie per l'aiuto...

----------


## shailendra

> Uppo questa discussione per un caso specifico...
> L'agente riscuote la fattura di Dicembre soltanto 60 giorni dopo; conseguentemente, secondo il principio di cassa che vale per le deduzioni degli oneri previdenziali, subisce queste ultime solo nell'anno successivo.
> La certificazione della società, tuttavia, include nelle somme di competenza dell'esercizio 2010 anche i contributi dovuti sulla fattura di Dicembre (effettuando il pagamento degli stessi [unitamente agli altri di tutto il IV trimestre] solo nell'anno successivo, cioè il 19.02.2011).
> Come devo comportarmi?
> In sostanza: la certificazione contiene tutte i contributi decurtati sulle fatture emesse nel 2010, ma l'agente li ha in realtà 'pagati' (suppur in parte, cioè per i mesi di Novembre e Dicembre) solo nell'anno dopo...
> Grazie per l'aiuto...

  All'inizio della mia carriera mi ponevo anche io questa domanda...poi ho deciso di inserire comnque quanto certificato dalla ditta. Seguendo questo ragionamento, che pure è giusto, le trattenute delle fatture di ottobre/dicembre, indipendentemente dalla data di pagamento, vengono versate dalla ditta mandante l'anno successivo...io ho visto che nessuno mi ha mai contestato niente al proposito...diciamo che sono sottigliezze che i funzionari dell'ade non si pongono...

----------


## fafo77

> All'inizio della mia carriera mi ponevo anche io questa domanda...poi ho deciso di inserire comnque quanto certificato dalla ditta. Seguendo questo ragionamento, che pure è giusto, le trattenute delle fatture di ottobre/dicembre, indipendentemente dalla data di pagamento, vengono versate dalla ditta mandante l'anno successivo...io ho visto che nessuno mi ha mai contestato niente al proposito...diciamo che sono sottigliezze che i funzionari dell'ade non si pongono...

  Scusate i contributi vanno rilevati nel modello Unico per cassa ..... quindi cosi come i contributi INPS anche i contributi Enasarco vanno pagati per cassa .... la domanda è allora cosa si intende per cassa: quando sono versati dall'agente (o per meglio dire trattenuti sulla fattura dell'agente) o quando sono versati dalla ditta mandante?
Io propendo per la prima soluzione, perchè se devo fare la dichiarazione dell'agente devo indicare quando lui li  pagati o glieli hanno trattenuti.
Cosi come per le ritenute d'acconto, io "pulisco" le certificazioni delle somme pagate dopo l'anno, ma sempre con riferimento al criterio di cassa per l'agente.  *Ora però mi sono accorto l'art.25-bis c.3 del DPR 600/73* (http://forum.commercialistatelematic...to-agenti.html) *riporta che*:
"*Qualora la ritenuta sia operata successivamente, la stessa è scomputata dall'imposta relativa al periodo di imposta in cui è stata effettuata*. Se le provvigioni, per disposizioni normative o accordi contrattuali, sono direttamente trattenute sull'ammontare delle somme riscosse, i percipienti sono tenuti a rimettere ai committenti, preponenti o mandanti l'importo corrispondente alla ritenuta".  Per cui forse probabilmente avete ragione voi perchè la norma indica il caso degli agenti come eccezione .... dovrò andare a verificare i miei agenti  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## quesitiweb

> I contributi enasarco, per la sola parte a carico dell'agente, vanno inseriti nel quadro RP, tra i contributi previdenziali obbligatori. 
> ciao

  salve a tutti
i contributi enasarco (quelli trattenuti in fattura) non vanno registrati come costi in contabilità e quindi poi del quadro RG??
ma vanno inseriti nel quadro RP in aggiunta ai contributi inps?? giusto??

----------


## shailendra

> salve a tutti
> i contributi enasarco (quelli trattenuti in fattura) non vanno registrati come costi in contabilità e quindi poi del quadro RG??
> ma vanno inseriti nel quadro RP in aggiunta ai contributi inps?? giusto??

  Vanno nel quadro P e non nel quadro G

----------


## quesitiweb

si è giusto, nel quadro P
grazie

----------

